# Solved: Razer Anansi not being recognised.



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

Good day.

I have a problem that has recently sufaced with my Razer Anansi keyboard and I hope that some one here can shed light on it.

I recently built a rig for myself:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16343 Mb
Graphics Card: 2 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670, -2048 Mb (SLI)
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114470 MB, Free - 52780 MB; E: Total - 1907599 MB, Free - 1791301 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, P67 Extreme4 Gen3
Antivirus: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 5.2, Updated and Enabled

I use an Razer Anansi Keyboard and a Razer Deathadder mouse.

The Keyboard works as a standard keyboard and the soft keys also work in their default configuration however i am unable to load up the Anansi configuration software. When i do so i get an error that "No Razer Anansi connected. Application will close now".

Windows is recognising my keyboard as an Anansi as seen here in this image of my devices










However (and i am not sure about this?) there looks like there may be a conflict with the Razer Deathadder as in Device Manager there are entries for both the Anansi nd Deathadder under mouse & keyboard devices:










Things i have tried so far:

Emailing Razer support, they were initially quick to respond however their attempts to fix this issue have been in vain
Reinstalling Drivers, both the Anansi driver both the latest version (1.06) and the previous version (1.05) and Synapse for the Death adder
Removing Synapse driver for the Deathadder and replacing with legacy mouse Driver (V3.5)
Tried the Anansi on a second computer (old Dell optiplex) - Keyboard and driver worked fine.
Updated Mother board Bios- v1.10 to v2.20 to eradicate the motherboards intolerance to certain keyboards on POST.
Uninstalled the keyboard and mouse from device manager and reinstalled.

Just to recap, the keyboard does work as a standard keyboard however it inst been seen by the configuration software which the ability to program the soft keys and macro ability is a big reason for me owning this particular keyboard.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

I guess you are as stumped as me


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

I thought i would just give an update and it may be helpful to others.

I did a full reinstall of windows and it looks like it's the Intel Smart Connect feature on the MB and it's driver that was causing the issue. http://m.intel.com/content/intel-us/...ect.touch.html

While the device was showing in the device manager as "unknown" i.e the driver wasn't installed the Razer keyboard worked fine however, as soon as i installed the driver the keyboard refused to be recognised again, uninstalling the driver at this point had no effect either.

I basically disabled it in bios and everything works fine now.

It isn't really a *Must Have* feature anyway.

I thought i would post this in case anyone else has a similar issue with a gaming rig.


----------

